# hamburgers this weekend



## TheCook (Jul 13, 2007)

Grilling up some burgers for the inlaws this weekend.  Someone gave me the idea to use Lipton onion soup mix to season the hamburger.  Have y'all tried that?  

What kind of ground beef should I use?  Fat content?

Do you grill them direct or indirect heat?

Is there a way to keep them from shrinking?

Anything I should avoid, like pressing them with spatula, etc?  

Thanks in advance.  Pictures will be coming as soon as I get internet setup at the new house.

Nick


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 13, 2007)

I like the onion soup mix also.  Don't forget to pour in some wooster.  Cook direct and don't squish the juice out with a spatula.  You need some fat content for sure. 

You are down in Texas so try Texjoy steak seasoning and wooster together on some also.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Grilling up some burgers for the inlaws this weekend.  Someone gave me the idea to use Lipton onion soup mix to season the hamburger.  Have y'all tried that?
> 
> What kind of ground beef should I use?  Fat content?
> 
> ...



I use onion soup mix alot in my burgers.  Gives them great flavor.  I like 80/20 or even leaner beef.  If they have top or bottom round on sale have them grind that up for you.  Good stuff there.  The lower the fat content the less shrinking you will get.  Also, dont over cook them.  People think that the damn things have to be burned to be done.  Use the  Finger test. DONT squash the meat.  It didnt do anything to you.  Form your burgers bigger than the bun and they will shrink down to fit.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 13, 2007)

I've used Texjoy steak seasoning on burgers and its pretty good.  Its awesome on a big ol ribeye.


Thanks for the info Bill and Cliff!!!


----------



## john a (Jul 13, 2007)

I use to use chuck but have switched to a 70/30 mixture from my butcher, Ahh. Yes on the onion soup mix.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ground chuck mixed lightly with s&p and a little garlic powder.
Depending on the size cook direct to sear and indirect to finish.
Smooshing burgers does nothing but sqeeze out all of the flavor.
Never tried the onion soup in burgers. I will now


----------



## wittdog (Jul 13, 2007)

80/20 mix of beef...soup mix is good..don't press the burgers down...when you make the burgers make them concave in the middle...they will cook more evenly.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 13, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> 80/20 mix of beef...soup mix is good..don't press the burgers down...when you make the burgers make them *concave in the middle...they will cook more evenly.*



That's a new one for me.  That is on my todo list now.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 13, 2007)

I wonder how much ground chuck i'll need for 5 adults??


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 13, 2007)

witt,

that is a pretty cool tip. I never heard of that. Must try.

Onion soup mix and wooster here with an extra shot of garlic powder. 

Also sometimes it is neat to stuff the burgers with a cheese mixture or even some sauteed onions and mushrooms. 

The possibilities are endless. Please though no squishing of the burgers flip once or twice at the very most and if you are concerned about the temp use an instant read thermometer. 

Another spice I like to use in burgers and  meatloaf is vegeta. It is a European spice mix you can use to make just about anything. It also doesn't contain any salt which is great for a lot of people.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 13, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> One package of onion soup mixture will "service" how much ground beef?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 14, 2007)

Two lbs will give you 5 nice size patties.  Not baseballs like Larry likes,   but oversize patties that shrink down while cooking.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 14, 2007)

One of my favorites on the grill is mushroom swiss burgers. Don't like ketchup or normal burger toppings here...just a juicy patty, thick layer of swiss and mounds of sauteed or grilled mushrooms.
I make a sauce that is a reduction of worsh., red wine, and garlic, finished with a splash of balsamic and a big pat of butter.


----------



## cflatt (Jul 14, 2007)

80/20 here as well, not much on the onion soup, just a little S&P, and on some occasions a bit of chopped up bacon in them. Saw one on TV the other night that has been done here too. Once flipped put a cooked onion ring on top and fill the ring with blue cheese. Gonna have to try the Witt tip, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 14, 2007)

Boys & Girls Attention Please, Use dry hidden valley ranch dip mix instead of the onion woster & garlic powder... Its all in their BOY. Personaly Jb likes to grill his burgers with S&P only. Mixing in seasoning messes up the texture of the fresh gound meat


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 14, 2007)

ummmm...I just play it by ear...start by reducing about
3/4 cup of red wine to a decent thickness, add in...I guess
2 tblsp of woos and add the minced garlic...let that simmer
together for about 10 mins I guess...then add about
1 tblsp of balsamic and a giant heaping spoonful of butter...
simmer until the butter is melted, stirring often.
It should still be a little thick when done.  just guessing
here. It's great on the mushrooms and the beef.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 14, 2007)

Do you use cabernet, merlot, shiraz, petit verdo, syrah, tempernillo, malbec...????


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 14, 2007)

Greg,

For cooking beef, always 2 Buck Chuck Cabernet (or any other Charles Schwab red for you heretics).  Why spend more?  Why use worse?  Why waste better? 

Rich


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 14, 2007)

Burgers here are not normal . I usuall make my own and they are about 1 inch thick when done , I buy 95 percent fat free ground beef ( 2 big tubes of meat from Sams) , put meat in our biggest mixing bowl add  3 eggs , 2 cups of shredded chedder cheese, 2 containers lipton onion soup mix , Tony Chachere`s Seasoning a good 4 good shakes, worcestershire sauce 1/4 cup , and anything else any one wants in the mix, hand make the paddies , 1 good shale of Tony C`s season then it off to the grill . At my home you get a burger to fill even the greatest of eaters , and if you go away hungry from my house its your own damn fault!!!!!     [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  8)


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 14, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Do you use cabernet, merlot, shiraz, petit verdo, syrah, tempernillo, malbec...????


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 15, 2007)

There are many burger recipes in Paul Kirk's cookbook 'Championship BBQ' that will blow your socks off. Even the ones with unimpressive ingredient lists turnout very, very good. These recipes are worth the price of the book alone. A must have book.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 15, 2007)

There are many burger recipes in Paul Kirk's cookbook 'Championship BBQ' that will blow your socks off. Even the ones with unimpressive ingredient lists turnout very, very good. These recipes are worth the price of the book alone. A must have book.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Chef Paul is my Mentor and BBQ Hero. In fact whenever he talks the words should be in Red. He teaches so plainly and fully from the basics up that everyone should attened one of his classes if they can.

I Judged one of his classes for him last year in Alexandria Virginia and he was great to spend the day with. He has a wicked sense of humor. He was calling me "Hoppy" after seeing my prosthetic leg and hearing the Pit Pirate name.

Know, Understand & Control every Variable in your cooking.
peace


----------



## Chiles (Jul 17, 2007)

Captain,
You just described what I had for lunch today, minus the reduction sauce.  I have a new item for my to-do as well. Long live the Mushroom and Swiss!  Ever had tried little bacon on it as well?

-Chiles


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 17, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> Captain,
> Ever had tried little bacon on it as well?
> 
> -Chiles




No...that would just make it too delicious.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 17, 2007)

MIxing up the hamburger with bacon fat tends to make a pretty decent burger too. 

Decadent but decent.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 19, 2007)

Burgers turned out awesome.  Only complaint was from the wifey.....she said they were too thick.   Funny,  she never complained about that before! 

Thanks for the tips ladies and gents!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 20, 2007)

my wife complains about too long. Okay, I'll go to my room.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2007)

Them sound like Meatloaf burgers!
Sounds good tho.


----------

